# Pigrooting Horse



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

I had a welsh Arab cross too! Luckily I've only fallen off twice. I would try to help you but I have no idea what pigrooting is hehe.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## justsambam08 (Sep 26, 2009)

He can't pig root if you don't let him get his head down. Everytime he tries to get his head and put his nose to the ground, yank him back up and get him moving with a tap on the shoulder or butt.


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

It also might help to learn the one rein stop. As soon as he goes to pigroot, bring his head around.

This sounds like a lack of respect and control issue. You are not going to see him get better until you work out the underlying issue.


----------



## billie (Jun 14, 2010)

*thanks*

thanks for the help, i try and stop him and hes worked that out but he also tries to get me off when i least expect it. 
Yesterday i was lunging him because i couldnt ride and he reared and bucked and all that when i asked him to canter, so i didnt feed him and today he was fantastic doing what i askeed straight away and without any trouble. He must have really wanted that food! He learns things pretty quick!


----------



## ThisSideUp (Jun 11, 2010)

Is he pigrooting for fun, or is he purposely trying to get you off? Either way, i think you should probably get some help with him. Also, like justsambam08 said, keep his head UP, and keep him moving forward.


----------



## justsambam08 (Sep 26, 2009)

billie said:


> thanks for the help, i try and stop him and hes worked that out but he also tries to get me off when i least expect it.
> Yesterday i was lunging him because i couldnt ride and he reared and bucked and all that when i asked him to canter, so i didnt feed him and today he was fantastic doing what i askeed straight away and without any trouble. He must have really wanted that food! He learns things pretty quick!


Not feeding your horse is neglect, fyi. Horses don't learn through negative reinforcement (taking something positive away) they learn by repetition and praise. I think you really need to get some professional help with this horse. Bucking and rearing while on the lunge is a serious sign of disrespect and could get you killed if you don't know how to deal with it properly. He was probably good because he didn't have the energy to fight you for that day.

If you think he's misbehaving because of what your feeding him, I would post in the Health section of this forum for a review of what your currently feeding him and ask for suggestions.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

That depends on the horses situation - if it on 24/7 turnout which I get the feeling this one is (could be wrong) then witholding hard feed isn't an issue and may be helpful depending on what the feed is!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AztecBaby (Mar 19, 2009)

She lives in Australia, pretty much everyone I know over here has their horse on 24/7 grass turnout so it is deffinatly NOT neglect to withhold their grain.

If he were mine I would just ride him through it and keep doing whatever you were/are doing.


----------



## justsambam08 (Sep 26, 2009)

LOL thats why I did add the disclaimer and explained why withholding feed isn't neccessarily effective (for the reasons the OP assumed, anyway), I didn't just jump on the 'abuse' bandwagon, just in case.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

my horse is a welsh/arab too!!

VB


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Whooo, pigrooting pony - everyones fave!! Heels down, bum deep in the saddle, hands steady, shoulders back and strong core - keep his head up. At the same time drive drive drive with your leg - not even the cheekiest pony can pigroot and move forwards at the same time.


----------



## maz78 (Jun 15, 2010)

Have you had his back looked over. Maybe he is sore somewhere, which is causeing him to do this. I would get him looked at then go from there. The fact that he used to do it when he canters and now trots could indicate the problem is getting worse. Best outcome would to be find he is sore cause otherwise a bad habit to break once they realise they can win.


----------



## Lucifer (Apr 25, 2010)

kim_angel said:


> It also might help to learn the one rein stop. As soon as he goes to pigroot, bring his head around.
> 
> This sounds like a lack of respect and control issue. You are not going to see him get better until you work out the underlying issue.


I have a arabian/welsh pony too, and he is doing the same as your :wink: and as Kim angel said, you need to learn the one rein stop, really this is "the" solution... 
On thursday mine tried to do it again, and with one hand on his neck, the other one using the one rein stop, he can't continue, he has to stop. If you don't fall, he will not win :wink: good luck :wink:


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

Could someone please tell me what pigrooting is? I'm feeling left out hehe


----------

